# 5D2 Battery Use Maximization for On/Standby vs Startup/Shutdown



## DavidD (Dec 6, 2011)

While out in the mountains trying to make my batteries last as long as possible I often wonder when to turn a 5D2 battery off between shots -- as opposed to leaving it on and letting it go into sleep mode.

There is at least one time threshold where a 5D2 uses less energy to turn the system off between shots. Is it 30 seconds, 2 minutes, 10 minutes, 30 minutes ?

I asked Chuck Westfall a couple years ago â€“ with no answer yet.

We could figure it out if we knew how much energy (say in micro-watt-hours) a 5D2 burns per minute between shots â€“

1) With all LCD Menus off,
2) With all LCD Menus on,

And how much energy it burns to turn a 5D2 on, and how much energy it takes to turn a 5D2 off (with Dust-shake on and off).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 6, 2011)

No idea on specific times, but generally, the LCD will use the most power, followed by the sensor cleaning. So, I think it would be most efficient to use standby rather than power off/on for an inactivity interval of less than a couple of hours.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 6, 2011)

Are you talking a few days, or a few weeks? It won't use a loot of power on standby for a few days, but over several weeks, it can add up.

The sensor cleaning when you turn it on/off probably equals a day or two on standby.


----------



## Jettatore (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't know how feasible this is, but you could consider getting an out-door solar charging kit and attaching it to your shoulder/back., charging a second/third battery when ever you are in sun-light.

Digital camera sensors are also similar to solar arrays, would be neat if the recorded light values on the sensor could be recycled back into the batteries for some added efficiency, not sure if that is feasible either, just a thought.


----------



## PeterJ (Dec 7, 2011)

Jettatore said:


> Digital camera sensors are also similar to solar arrays, would be neat if the recorded light values on the sensor could be recycled back into the batteries for some added efficiency, not sure if that is feasible either, just a thought.


Interesting thought, although I just looked at a few solar cell datasheets about the size of a 35mm sensor and power output was around 50uW for 200 lux. I just looked at an LP-E6 and it holds over 12W/Hr, say hypothetically under light use it lasted 12 hours so was cosuming about a watt, then unless I've made a mistake over those 12 hours it would extend battery life by only a few seconds. Even if a high-quality sensor had 100 times the output of a cheap solar silicon cell you'd still only be looking at a few minutes.


----------



## pj1974 (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't have a 5DmkII, but I do have a 7D (which uses the same battery).

My experience with the 7D (and with the 350D before that) - is to maximise battery time, is to:
- turn off the 'post photo display' (which shows the photo for a period of time after a shot is made)
- or at least minimise the time (eg 2 seconds)
- don't use the LCD menu for camera settings, but instead the dials / buttons directly
- don't use live preview
- keep battery warm before using in cold weather (eg in a pocket close to one's body)
- don't use lots of AI Focus or Servo Focus unless necessary
- use AF button - or set the * button for focus (so that the camera only focusses when you need to, not on every shot)
- turn off IS when not needed
- use flash only when you really have to
- turn screen brightness down
- set the sensor cleaning OFF (that can be set in the 7D on one of the custom menus)
- have camera set to a 1 or 2 minute 'snooze' period (and it will turn back on at the press of a button)
- ensure that when you put the camera in a bag, that camera is turned off, so no button is inadvertently pressed

I get a lot of shots that way per battery (well over 1200 with the 7D - even with use of some flash and screen, and about 400 on the 350D, that's with older batteries... they do 'loose their holding capacity' over time). I've often being on camping trips and multi-day bushwalks (Australian for 'hikes') - so that's important to me!

Hope my post is helpful! 

Paul


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 7, 2011)

pj1974 said:


> I don't have a 5DmkII, but I do have a 7D (which uses the same battery).
> 
> My experience with the 7D (and with the 350D before that) - is to maximise battery time, is to:
> - turn off the 'post photo display' (which shows the photo for a period of time after a shot is made)
> ...



Good Suggestions. Just using my 5D MK II with factoy settings, I get about 900 shots, so an additional 300 would be worth it if I'm without a spare or power for a couplle of days. I have 4 batteries, and have yet to use up two before I can get a charge, but its good information.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 7, 2011)

I find that by having a 2nd battery with me, it is impossible to exhaust the first battery. 

Seriously, batteries are $60. Get a second one. In cold weather you can swap them back and forth keeping one warm against your skin.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Dec 7, 2011)

I doubt sensor cleaning uses so much power that it takes nearly as much power as a day on standby. And has been said elsewhere, you can make it manual. I find that it's usually not needed (but that'll be up to every individual photog's needs; possibly being on a mountain changing lenses could expose you to more dust), but I doubt very much that it will make a significant difference. If it's a bother, turn it off and then activate it manually as needed.


----------



## DavidD (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestions and opinions
(and entertainment "take a 2nd battery and
the first one will never run out" - cute .

The suggestion to look at solar panels is helpful.
Makes me wonder if we could either run a 5d2
with a solar charger hooked up to the USB port
or charge / supplement a 5d2 battery from that 
port.

I was looking for some actual data so we will 
know rather than just make educated guesses.

Has anyone experimented with a meter to see 
how much juice a 5D2 takes during startup and 
shutdown and standby?

I think it could be done with leads attached to 
the optional battery pack.

Good light.


----------



## PeterJ (Dec 13, 2011)

DavidD said:


> The suggestion to look at solar panels is helpful. Makes me wonder if we could either run a 5d2 with a solar charger hooked up to the USB port or charge / supplement a 5d2 battery from that port.


Probably not, I've never heard of a Canon DSLR drawing power or charging from the USB port, I know my 7D will drain the battery at about the usual rate while using it tethered. Also wondered if I could download while a battery was out of camera charging, you can't and the camera is 'dead' without a battery.


----------

